# Lunch time!



## jeffashman (May 17, 2021)

I came across this Yellow Crown Night Heron with it's lunch. The mudbugs just don't stand a chance.


YellowCrownedNightHeron2021051701 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
Blew this up a bit to get a better view of the poor little mudbug.


YellowCrownedNightHeron2021051702 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


YellowCrownedNightHeron2021051703 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


YellowCrownedNightHeron2021051704 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (May 17, 2021)

great Set!!


----------



## jeffashman (May 17, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> great Set!!


Thank you!


----------



## Space Face (May 18, 2021)

That's a weird looking fella that.  Fine captures.


----------



## PJM (May 18, 2021)

Don't you all eat those things too down there?  Nice captures.


----------



## jeffashman (May 18, 2021)

Space Face said:


> That's a weird looking fella that.  Fine captures.


Thank you! They are pretty smart birds. They will stand next to a crayfish hole, making sure their shadow is not cast across the hole, and then wait for the little mudbug to appear. With all the rain we've been having, they are having quite a feast, since the mudbugs can drown if they remain too long in their flooded burrows.


PJM said:


> Don't you all eat those things too down there?  Nice captures.


Many people do. Crawfish boils are a big thing down here, cooking them with potatoes and corn on the cob. Personally, I don't eat them, or any shellfish. Thanks!


----------



## weepete (May 18, 2021)

That's a cool heron, don't think I've seen that species before!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 19, 2021)

Wish we had those here. Huge eyes!


----------



## jeffashman (May 19, 2021)

weepete said:


> That's a cool heron, don't think I've seen that species before!


Thanks! They are one of the few approachable birds that won't just take off and leave.


Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wish we had those here. Huge eyes!


They are mostly nocturnal hunters, but this one has been active during the day.


----------

